# History in the making.



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Seventy seven years ago today Thomas aka Sunshine and Jacqueline aka Moonbeam became the proud parents of a 8 1/2 pound baby boy they named Jerold aka Sunbeam.
It has been a long tedious and at times a perilous road but he is still chugging along.

To my elders, Tortuga and Tom, I hope I never catch up to you. And to my juniors like Loy, Matt and Carol, I hope you don't catch up to me too soon.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday Sir, MAY IT BE FILLED WITH BLESSINGS !!!


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday, 'Kid'......:rotfl:


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Congratulations & Happy Birthday.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sunbeam. Hope it's been a Great day!!!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Happy birthday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!! Your wisdom in life and fishing,is appreciated.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy birthday Sunbeam!
I didn't want to admit I was drifting when you texted to say how crummy s day it is for outdoor activities.
So I went home, lol!
Keep on trucking and go fishing, it's very good for youðŸ‡¨ðŸ‡±


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Sunbeam! What a day!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Happy B day sir!


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Happy Birthday! Really appreciate your wisdom. I feel like I know you even though we have never met. Wish you still lived on the lake.

Have a great day. I caught 3 largemouth bass today on the lake - my first LMB in 30 yrs. They weren't very big, but they brought back great memories!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Sunbeam !!! You didn't have to include me in on all those OLD people. LOL !!!!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday SB!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Happy B-Day Mr Sunbeam.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I hope you have enjoyed a great one!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Mattsfishin said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Sunbeam !!! You didn't have to include me in on all those OLD people. LOL !!!!


He put us together and everyone knows you are older than me!
Happy Birthday Jerold, my friend! We will eat your portion for you at Casa del Norte.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Hope you had a great birthday Sunbeam!


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Sir and may God Bless!
I would really like to meet you one day soon. I think you relocated to Oklahoma about the same time we completed our retirement home in Onalaska. Just missed you!
I throughly enjoy reading your posts as they are filled with so much knowledge and your experiences on Lake Livingston.
Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday Sunbeam. Hope all is well with you and the Family.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday, Sunbeam















I hope you thoroughly enjoyed the 56th anniversary of your 21st birthday


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Reel Time said:


> He put us together and everyone knows you are older than me!
> Happy Birthday Jerold, my friend! We will eat your portion for you at Casa del Norte.


 Where is this Casa del Norte you speak of?
I like to eat too!


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

Happy birthday, sir!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

DJ77360 said:


> Where is this Casa del Norte you speak of?
> I like to eat too!


Onalaska.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Happy birthday Sunbeam!

Probably like others on this board you've been a help to me even though I've never actually met you.

Thanks for shring you're knowledge and experience.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday Sunbeam (Mayor)!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for to all of the birthday well wishers! My 2cool family is one of my greatest support systems. It is so fine to have hundreds of close friends yet not have to buy any of them Christmas or Birthday presents. I love all of you great guys and dolls.

I wanted to be with the crowd at Carol's but just could not make it. As a boobie prize I spent Thanksgiving Day with The Filipino's friends and their ****** husbands. Met a rancher who lives about 15 miles away. He has several large flood retention ponds full of large bream, bass and channel cats. He insist that we help him reduce the population next spring. The Lord works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

We missed you yesterday Sunbeam. You could have helped me put up with Carol yesterday. Food was really good.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Mattsfishin said:


> We missed you yesterday Sunbeam. You could have helped me put up with Carol yesterday. Food was really good.


Well, for once I will refrain from my sarcastic insults in retaliation for your remark. (It is Thanksgiving, for crying out loud!) I enjoyed my time with all who met at my home, even you Matt! And your hand picked, homemade blackberry pie was delicious.
And Jerold, we did miss you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday, young feller!


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

One day, Jerold, I will be where you're at, Lord willing. I want you and your experience to be there to walk me through it. HBD!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Now that's some ANCIENT History right there!!!! Happy Birthday Jerold. I had other obligations for dinner Thursday but stopped by Carol's to say hello to everyone. Sorry to see you didn't make it. I was originally supposed to be at Grand Lake O' the Cherokee but plans didn't work out for that.


----------

